# Tower 10 Ipa



## Toper (8/6/12)

Picked up a sampler of this from Dans tonight ,not bad at all,well worth a try  http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/karl-strauss-...-10-ipa/101530/


----------



## mwd (8/6/12)

Also from San Diego Ballast Point Big Eye IPA from Dans is a cracking drink I did not see the Tower 10 IPA or I would have grabbed one to compare.
Ballast Point Website.


----------



## kevo (8/6/12)

Just finished a Ballast Point - Yum.



Tower 10 in the fridge...


----------



## Toper (8/6/12)

Didn't grab a Ballast Point  Seems like another good buy though ,much better than the Wingwalker,and Dundee ...


----------



## kevo (8/6/12)

toper01 said:


> much better than the Wingwalker,and Dundee ...



Didn't enjoy either of those.


----------



## Snowdog (8/6/12)

These are much better than the Magic Hat/Wingwalker/Dundee fare. I preferred the Ballast Point Big Eye IPA to the Tower 10, but the Red Trolley is a good malt brew that my wife likes. Price was decent too!

It looked like they were trying to get rid of their stocks of Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe too. had cases of the stuff out (Dan's Albany Creek)


----------



## Lecterfan (8/6/12)

The ballast point 6-er I had was very nice. I shall try the tower next time.


----------



## sanpedro (9/6/12)

The tower 10 IPA was decent, but I much preferred the Ballast point.

Apparently Ballast Point filled a container for DM's but were a little short on stock so filled it up with the Karl Strauss beers and Coronado Orange Avenue Wit this time. In other words these may end up being a one off, but more Ballast Point is on the way.

Whilst I don't go to DM that much at least they are bringing in something different to the other US beers being imported at the moment.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/6/12)

Grabbed one - good aroma, though it could be better, and I reckon it could have done some more late additions.

But an excellent balanced beer - good malt presence offset but a prominent but smooth bitterness. at 7%, very good value (considering the excise) and it kinda sneaks up just a little.

Goomba


----------



## esssee (24/7/12)

Dragging this one up again.

I am trying to work out how they can land these things in Australia, at 7%, and sell them for approx. $60 a slab.

Wouldn't the excise tax on these lead to these being a Loss Leader for Dans?


----------



## mwd (24/7/12)

Wonder if it applies for imports Zyweic Porter is $20.00 for a six pack and 9.5%ABV. I bought a 6 of Tower 10 yesterday $18.00 and then managed to drink three of them straight off Doh was keeping them for special occasions.


----------



## esssee (25/7/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Wonder if it applies for imports



I was thinking the same, but even if the US has a lower excise, the importer needs to pay the difference to the Australian Government. Unless there is an exemption in the Australia - US Free Trade Agreement.


----------



## Spiesy (25/7/12)

nice drop... had one of these a few weeks back with the old man.

I'm getting into IPA's a bit at the moment.. always thought they were "hopfest 2000" in the bittering department, but have been pleasantly surprised with what I've been trying.


----------



## mwd (7/9/12)

Noticed today in Dan's they are also stocking Karl Strauss Red Trolley Ale and Pintail Pale Ale.
I bought a carton of Tower 10 IPA fed up of paying over the odds for 6 packs.

The variety of beers being stocked by Dan's is something to be commended. 

I had to show the guy a six pack of Tower 10 as he said he never heard of it when I asked for a case. Must have been a wine Guru.


----------



## Snowdog (7/9/12)

Didn't care much for the Red or Pale, but the T10 IPA is alright.


----------



## seemax (8/9/12)

I had a few Dundee IPAs towards the end of a big night recently.... I'm 99.9% certain it tasted better on the way up :icon_drunk:


----------



## QldKev (27/7/13)

Bumping an old thread.

Picked up a 6 pack of the Tower 10 IPA. Nice defined bitterness, fresh hop aroma and taste that hides the alc content nicely. Overall a great beer.


----------



## carniebrew (27/7/13)

Agreed, great drop from the Karl Strauss team. Have you tried their Pintail Pale Ale? If you get one that's been handled well, it's also a great drop.


----------



## QldKev (27/7/13)

Haven't tried it, they had it so I think it's on the list for next time.


----------



## dammag (27/7/13)

I had 3 x Tower 10 IPA's and 3 x Zywiec Porters last night :chug:
I like the Big Eye IPA immensely but found last nights Tower 10's to be a bit more "balanced". Great value.


----------



## Khellendros13 (5/8/13)

Making me thirsty...I liked both Tower 10 and Ballast Point.


----------



## fcmcg (8/11/13)

So I'm on Palm cove..miles from the taps in the garage...
Quite like the 7% tower 10..seems okay..thank god for Dans
Been drinking Fat yak which I think has been so dumbed down its not funny...
I Wouk like more hops and aroma..but I think I'm being precious lol
Good beer in my drunken opinion 
F


----------



## carniebrew (8/11/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Been drinking Fat yak which I think has been so dumbed down its not funny...
> I Wouk like more hops and aroma..but I think I'm being precious lol


Yeah is it just us, or did they do something to Fat Yak? I used to really enjoy that beer, particularly on tap. Have we suffered some kind of lupulin threshold shift, or are they dumbing it down?


----------



## of mice and gods (8/11/13)

Maybe I shouldn't wake the dead, but what the hell..

I must admit, I had some Ballast Point Big Eye when I was in Hawaii recently and didn't really rate it. Not bad, but I stopped at one and moved one. Where as I had 2 six packs of the SN Flipside Red IPA.. killer!

*dons flame suit*


----------



## punkin (10/11/13)

carniebrew said:


> Yeah is it just us, or did they do something to Fat Yak? I used to really enjoy that beer, particularly on tap. Have we suffered some kind of lupulin threshold shift, or are they dumbing it down?




They have it on tap at my local. Sometimes you can walk in and get a schooner and it there doing beatiful little hop burps for an hour after you finnisn it. Others you can barely tell there are more hops in it than a Tooheys.

I always put it down to whether they have just opened a fresh keg or not. I don't know if i'm right, but that seems to be what happens at home too.


----------



## /// (10/11/13)

Been lucky enough to head to alot of the SD breweries, the Sculpin is the Ballast Point beer to go for, stunning stuff. Same for the beers from Society, Alpine, Alesmith and Thorn St Brewery; these guys make the Tower 10 look a bit pedestrian. Thorn St triple dry hop their IPA, so much fresh hoppiness.

Really liked the Red Trolley, funny how Karl Strauss were inspired by the Sail and Anchor in Perth after a visit to the Americas Cup.


----------



## Westo (18/12/13)

im drinking the tower 10 IPA as i type this,,, its taken 2 years but my taste buds have accepted HOPPY BEERS!! now i feel like i cant get enough hops in a glass..... its like Crack..... :beerbang:
anyway my first thoughts of this beer are,,,Did someone steep or dryhop or even secondary ferment there Gumboots or bicycle tyre in this?? because im getting a rubbery aftertaste from this beer,,, strange i know as ive never had that before in a beer,,, i thought at first could it be the Chinook hops but then i ruled that out as i just had a "HOP CZAR" that is also hopped with Chinook and i didnt get that rubber taste from that anyway so far this is my least favourite IPA . But not to finish on a Low note it HAS HOPS!!!!! and its BEER


----------



## fletcher (21/3/14)

just poured a bottle of tower 10 and noticed it was quite cloudy. anyone know the yeast that's used and if it could be cultured? 

i understand it might be worthless but in the interest of saving money....


----------



## carniebrew (22/3/14)

If it's yeast in the bottle making it cloudy, it could definitely be cultured. But I'd be surprised if it's anything other than a neutral American Ale yeast like US-05, and the cloudiness is coming from elsewhere. 7% and 70 IBU doesn't leave a lot of room for yeast flavour...


----------



## lukiferj (22/3/14)

I've drunk a fair few of these and I've never noticed it to be particularly cloudy. Must admin though, after a couple of these, I'm not really checking


----------

